# Thankyou Photobug!



## Darfion (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks to an idea for cropping the picture of 'George' from Photobug i have now updated the header on my site.  I think it looks better.


----------



## photobug (Jun 19, 2003)

No problem, glad to be of service.   

Jim


----------



## manda (Jun 20, 2003)

That looks great Darren!


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the fact you used your own images for your site.


----------

